# Anybody hit/affected by the Kentucky Tornadoes ?



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2021)

The Pictures are looking horrible and very,very bad.
Now that you can roughly see the extent of the disaster ...
But they said,that possibly not as many fatalities are to be mourned as originally assumed.

And now the "Cleaning up" Work....

That maybe makes this Years Christmas maybe very special to many People/Families in the USA.....

God Bless these poor People of Kentucky....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2021)




----------

